# Party Favors ?



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Every year I debate whether or not I should give out favors, and I have yet to do it. Usually it gets put way down on the list, more like "if I have time...." then I need to get this done. And of course, there's never enough time! All of the ideas I've considered have been food (Halloween cookies, chocolate-covered pretzels, etc.), but in the end I'd rather make a large batch of the dessert and just add it to our dessert buffet. If I had an unlimited budget, I'd love to give out a small decoration (like a candle holder or a hanging reaper), so that every guest would be going home with something to add to their own display!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Last year at my pirate party i gave out little black boxes with beads in them. A black ,silver & red one. This year i'm having a carnival theme and i'm giving out a glow necklace, a red and white striped straw (they are hard plastic) a small bag of peanuts, fortune fish and i'm putting the tickets with instructions to the Trick or Treat door prize game. I'm putting them in popcorn bags. The necklace is going to stick out quite far but at this point they can deal with it. I've been purchasing stuff since last year so the cost is spread out. I had some small clear bags and i'm going to buy a big package of peanuts and just split them up. 

I love treat bags and I think most guest think it's an unexpected little treat.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

I always accord them to my theme, if it fits. This year is Twisted fairy takes so I am giving a poisoned apple, drink me bottle, eat me small cake. I always buy cellophane bags to display them nicely


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

I think I am going to make Caramel Popcorn balls like these.


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I just saw something really cute on Pinterest. It was a Halloween take on those cookie mixes in Mason jars using Halloween colored M&M's. Those are something that can be assembled in advance, so I won't have to worry about making another treat or anything right near the party date.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

This is an easy, no bake idea too. I think they are the cutest s'more kits ever.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Ohh Hollie those are super cute!!!


----------



## nathancarter (Aug 7, 2012)

We've done little favors bags for the kids, and prizes for people who play our party games.

The kiddie bags have things like pencils, stickers, little rubber rats and skeletons, those silly spider rings, etc.

Usually we have enough games prizes that just about everyone gets something, but some of the better games have better prizes. Last year, Target had a metal drink mixer/shaker and a metal [booze] flask that had a skull screen-printed on them, so we gave away one each of those for our Horror Movie Trivia game. And some Halloween-themed shot glasses that went over pretty well. And lots of assorted candy bars.

We also had some "booby prizes" that went over just as well as the real prizes - at the end of our costume contest, we gave away a big fake mustache to the person who showed up in the most boring/mundane street clothes, and made her wear the mustache for the rest of the night.

I love the s'mores kits.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Those are just adorable Holly :'D


----------



## CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear (Aug 25, 2011)

These are all fantastic ideas! I think if I can come up with something that doesn't add more stress and can be done simply enough, I would love to make it happen.


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm having a carnevil theme adult party and I'd like to give out shooter bottles of pinnacle cotton candy vodka i have 2 calls in at different local liquor stores but no one has gotten back to me. I think i'm gonna try to order them myself but i'm not sure if i can order liquor online and send it to New Jersey? If that doesn't work out I'm thinking candy buffett


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

These were our party favors last year:


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

In the past I have given out custom labeled chocolate bars that have the date of our party, our names, and a cute halloween message from us to our guests printed on them. You can order them online and then just wrap them yourself on hershey bars or if you don't want any extra work, you can order the chocolate bars and wrappers assembled already. A couple of years ago I ordered little packages of margarita mix and had the same information printed on them. I usually put the party favors in a box by the front door with a sign that tells my guests to take one before leaving. It's been my experience that the people who notice these on the way out just love them but unfortunately most people don't notice them and I get stuck with a bunch of these party favors after the party is over. Last year, for the first time I didn't have a party favor and not a single guest asked me about them so I'm thinking of taking these permanently off of my to-do list and putting the money towards something else. There are certainly plenty of options!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Rexy - I found cotton candy jello shot mix on line and it said you could use vodka or light rum. I may go that route. 1 mix makes 30 (?) -i'll have to look at that agin- 2oz shots, but i noticed they where for the syringe shot things as well. 1 bag was 3.95 + 2.80 for S& H.


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hollie H said:


> I think I am going to make Caramel Popcorn balls like these.


hey hollie h... those caramel popcorn balls look sooo yummie..yes please!!


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

AthenaHM These r exactly what I want to do but with the cotton candy vodka were they expensive I probably need to buy about 50. Omm I like that idea for the party but I guess I would give the stuff to make the shots as a favor but not made?


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

oh sorry , i was thinking of those syringe shooters. I was just going to make jello shots for treats.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I wonder if you could talk to local spirit store and ask them if they can order the little bottles for you. My girlfriend ordered some cheap rum ones for a pirate invitation.


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

Omm yea I went to 2 local places supposed to have their ordering ppl call but no one has called me back so next step is to look into buying online if that's possible


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Last year was the first time I gave anything out. I just gave out a single Halloween themed votive candle. I ordered them from Dark Candles. It wasn't much, since it was a very small party. I'd like to do more, but time is the issue(as it usually is for us all). Anyway, these were nice, as the candles come already wrapped. I don't find them to be overwhelming, since they're made from essential oils(I tend to be sensitive to artificial scents), so even the stronger scents don't trigger anything.


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

I made these Martha Stewart favors a few years ago:







Inside the pumpkins are candies and cheap little rings. The safety pins were made by a little girl at my church.

In addition to these favors we also handed out gift bags for best costume & game winners. Those gift bags had pumpkin scented candles and candle holders. If we had a smaller non-church crowd to work with (15 people or less) we would have given out a candle & holder to everyone plus some mini whiskey bottles.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Those are sooo Cute!!!!


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

We have anywhere from 40-50 people at our party, so due to time and expense, we don't give something out to everyone who attends. We figure providing them with food, drink, fun, and chances to win prizes for the costume contest & games oughta be enough!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I have a Large Candy Dish - Actually it is a Large Crystal Punch Bowl, the one my Parents used for trick or treat, I have that on a table for people to partake through out the night and there is always enough left for people to take a small ziplock of their favorites. We do give Best Costume prizes and prizes for different game like this year Tempt your fate.

One thing I will say is pick something that you have no problem using if it gets left behind.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

We do an adults only party. We give out lots of prizes during the night and many many shots.. So, I do not give parting gifts (unless you count their hangover! hee hee) We do hire our son to drive everyone home though (that saves them the taxi fare)


----------



## TrixieSix66 (Sep 11, 2012)

tgoodman said:


> We have anywhere from 40-50 people at our party, so due to time and expense, we don't give something out to everyone who attends. We figure providing them with food, drink, fun, and chances to win prizes for the costume contest & games oughta be enough!


That's what I am thinking too. By the time I buy all that plus all the prizes for Twist of Fate I just can't afford to do anymore.


----------

